# ?

## Lolick

!
               . . , ,  . ,   ,        .      :

            HR  ?

----------

,  ,    !       /     ,  ---  ,   ,   . ,  ,      ,      ,  , ,                ,

----------


## karaganda

> ,


          !

----------

